# General Electrical Questions



## Zukasa (Jan 4, 2008)

This is not a car audio system, but rather a system for my workplace. I couldn't find a more suitable place , so I put the thread here.

I have a Nikko Alpha 220 PowerAmp - 120W, A & B Channels (A or B: 4-8 ohms\speaker, A and B 4-16 ohms\speaker - not quite sure what that means) and I need to set up a system where 2 speaker pairs are hooked up to Channel A (2R,2L) and 2 speaker pairs are hooked up to Channel B (2R,2L)

For Channel A I am planning to use:
IO-6BL, 6 ohm impedance, 20-60W (pair) x2

For Channel B I am planning to use:
IC-8, 8 ohm impedance, 35-70W (pair) x2

Also, Channel A speakers will be 80-150 feet away from the amplifier, while Channel B speakers will be under 80 feet away.

I would also like to use a Potentiometer (volume control) the V-2992-W for the Channel B speakers. I don't see this as a problem, just mentioning it because it is part of the plan.

My questions are:
1. Can I hook up the Channel A and B speakers in series, or must it be in parallel?

2. What gauge wires should I use for the different speakers? Perfect quality is not required for Channel A (preferred for Channel B) because it is going to be played in a loud environment but cost-effectiveness is somewhat important (volume preferred over quality).

3. Any advice or comments? I am relatively new at this (I have worked with electronics, and studied sound systems somewhat) so any advice pertaining to this is greatly appreciated.

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## jeepguync (Feb 29, 2008)

id use 12 gauge wire and yes you can wire them in series as long as your only using 2 per channel that would give you a 4 ohm load and would be fine for that amp but i would drop it beyond 4 ohms


----------



## jeepguync (Feb 29, 2008)

id use 12 gauge wire and yes you can wire them in series as long as your only using 2 per channel that would give you a 4 ohm load and would be fine for that amp but i would drop it beyond 4 ohms


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

http://www.lalena.com/Audio/FAQ/Wiring/


----------

